# اللهجة العراقية: كوطر



## makala

ما معنى هذا البيت، من اللهجة المصرية:

يوم الذي انو الرحيل وكوطر كتلة حبيبي بحب هوانه مسير​


----------



## rayloom

وجدت الكلمات وهي من أغنية عراقية، قد يفيدك فيها الأعضاء العراقيون.


----------



## Lark-lover

makala said:


> ما معنى هذا البيت، من اللهجة المصرية:
> 
> يوم الذي انو الرحيل وكوطر كتلة حبيبي بحب هوانه مسير​


الذي نوى(عزم على) الرحيل(السفر) وكوطر(قوطر) أي غادر
كتله(قلت له)


----------

